# Maggots.



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

I've heard of them being used to eat dead flesh but this is a little bit revolting!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-25337908


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

they have been used for years

they eat all the dead tissue leaving a clean healthy wound behind

very good for use in ulcers which are notoriously difficult to heal

aldra


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Good for Roach, Dace and Chub too...........


Whoops :roll:  thought I was on the fishing forum


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

A 50 page report and the BBC pick up one sentence in it. The GPs involved have since replied and according to them, a few maggots were found by their staff in the back hall of the building. The local pest control was informed and everything was sorted. The maggots were no where near the actual medical part of the building. Facts getting in the way of a good story, Oh its the BBC!

Dave


----------

